# SpamAssassin Mail Filter Daemon: disabled



## stefanw (10. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei neue Server mit ISPC 3 zu installieren. Bei der Installation sehe ich folgende Meldung:

SpamAssassin Mail Filter Daemon: disabled, see /etc/default/spamassassin

Muss ich den explizit enablen?

Danke

Stefan


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2011)

Nein, denn der spamasssin daemon wird nicht verwendet. ISPConfig verwendet amavisd, welches die spamasssin libraries intern läd.


----------

